# Broken Leg



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Sweet picture. I don't know much about broken bones in dogs. Hopefully it will righten itself with gradual & increasing use. It's nice vet checkups can watch closely what is going on. I would think the muscles would strengthen in time and all would go back in alignment with use. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Could it just be that they didn't do a great job of fully straightening the leg before casting, or that the leg didn't stay in place with just the wrap? Of course that depends on how bad the leg was broken as to whether or not the leg could move that much.
It could be a compensation for lacking muscles on that side, or the other side being a bit sore from being a little overworked from taking weight off the broken leg.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

According to my breeder, most breaks need to have a surgical plate put in, if they just cast them, they almost alway wind up with the leg turned out like this.
Never the less she is adorable!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I can not recall exactly, but my previous tiny toy poodle (RIP) was 6 months old when he broke his leg. He was under 5 lbs. I was referred to a specialist for surgery. They advised they would attempt, but if not successful, he would have to have his leg amputated. The cost was very high, and this goes back 12 years ago. Anyways, he had the surgery and he had inserted a plate and they said it required to be removed within 6 months. Anyways, he heeled, without a limp and because all was well, the specialist did not want to risk anything and so she never removed the plates. He passed away last April and I simply could not recall in previous years, which front leg had been broken. His feet and legs were straight and he never had a limp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

My Sunny broke his leg when he was three months old, too. January 12, 2010. No surgery needed, but he was in a cast for ten days. He grew so much he grew out of the cast!


----------



## BombLOLita (Jul 19, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> Could it just be that they didn't do a great job of fully straightening the leg before casting, or that the leg didn't stay in place with just the wrap? Of course that depends on how bad the leg was broken as to whether or not the leg could move that much.
> It could be a compensation for lacking muscles on that side, or the other side being a bit sore from being a little overworked from taking weight off the broken leg.


Thanx you guys for your feedback and stories about your own experiences.
A puppy with a broken leg has been quite traumatic to be honest!  It's good to hear it's not the end of the world.

It was a clean break, no need for surgery and it has healed perfectly. There is no difference in the two legs, same length and thickness on the bones. They worried it was an anomaly in the growth plates that didn't necessary have anything to do with the break, but it's all fine. It's just her turning the leg out - like a learned movement since she was in a splint for such a long time, and then additional time with just a dressing on because of the sore.

I was worried the cast had stunted the growth in that leg and it would begin to dangle as she grew, but that is not what's happening and I feel pretty confident she will straighten it out by herself. If she doesn't, I don't mind her being a bit of a Charlie either :lol: It just adds to her character!
Also because they said that this would have no less or more impact on the possibility of arthritis.


----------

